# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Chris69 ?

## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.417 ms  0.278 ms  0.210 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.534 ms  0.442 ms  0.391 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.kasiharis.awmn (10.26.35.246)  3.090 ms  4.806 ms  3.092 ms
 4  gw-chris69.kasiharis.awmn (10.18.214.42)  7.146 ms  11.566 ms  5.244 ms
 5  * gw-exoticom.chris69.awmn (10.40.176.52)  978.986 ms  1474.445 ms
 6  ap.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.1)  1323.476 ms  1476.328 ms  567.001 ms
 7  gw-ifaistos.rainbow.awmn (10.18.213.245)  767.890 ms  898.380 ms  604.690 ms
 8  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97)  524.633 ms  1191.022 ms  1501.709 ms
 9  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  1212.739 ms  1551.375 ms  2362.397 ms
10  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  1913.678 ms  1624.247 ms  1809.844 ms
11  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  1516.538 ms  1632.448 ms *
12  * * 10.29.79.10 (10.29.79.10)  1392.697 ms
13  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn (10.37.65.123)  1059.819 ms  1434.754 ms  904.767 ms
14  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65)  3521.734 ms  1965.768 ms *
15  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  1134.414 ms  1492.760 ms  2511.222 ms
```

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί κάπως το πρόβλημα με τον router του Chris69 που σηκώνει τρελό latency με ελάχιστο traffic;

Αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να βρω ένα παλιό μηχανάκι να βάλουμε ένα routerάκι της προκοπής και να ξηλώσουμε το WRT που έχει τώρα...

Βέβαια και ένα link σε a μεταξύ Στέλιου-Μανώλη πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε  ::   ::

----------

